# Driver app won't download



## daymarprez86 (Nov 14, 2014)

Can anyone help me? I just got an iPhone 6 plus yesterday and noticed that the Uber driver app didn't transfer over from my 5 (probably because it isn't downloaded from the App Store). When I follow the link provided, I get this message.









I have had other people try it on older iPhones like the 5c and they get the same message. Is there any other place to download the app? Tech support just tells me to try the link again and when I respond that it still doesn't work, I get no response.


----------

